

Github is Down - afshinmeh
https://status.github.com/?down

======
atoponce
This isn't news.

1) If the site is big enough, like Github, it will probably be back up before
I can reach for my F5 key to refresh the page. 2) If the outage last longer
than that, I've already noticed, and don't need you announcing it in my RSS
feeds.

------
nefertitties
Why?

~~~
trebor
Look at [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) yourself.

~~~
dshibarshin
All back to normal now

